
Twitter bans Zero Hedge after it posts coronavirus conspiracy theory - emkemp
https://www.cbsnews.com/news/twitter-bans-zero-hedge-coronavirus-conspiracy-theory/?ftag=CNM-00-10aab6a&linkId=81689369&fbclid=IwAR1yCsq0oc3RyHdMrLQ7lLjJ25_M1h1JfNmkkLTF4FpUvahbKlKrCq05tvs
======
beepboopbeep
What in the hell happened to that site? It went from interesting, in depth
finance research peppered with looney shit, to this incoherent trash akin to
the youtube comments section

~~~
qtplatypus
Well The Austrian School is very close to pysdo economics and there is a kind
of way that conspiracy theories tend to accelerate.

